
Compile Elixir applications into single, easily distributed executable binaries - dfischer
https://github.com/spawnfest/bakeware
======
etxm
This is something Ive been excited about for a while. I tried to cobble it
together myself and never got a reliable working binary.

The examples directory has a scenic app, very coo.

2020 is the year of elixir on the desktop :P

